# new blue HM :)



## Neelie (Feb 18, 2010)

lol i ONLY got 1 today, i swear lol...

a blue HM, with a few extra rays, he may be an OHM ;-)
called him edward cullen lol... no one laugh pls haha
very pale atm. he's actually dark blue with dots lol


----------



## Learn To Fly (May 15, 2010)

Aww! He has lipstick!


----------



## Neelie (Feb 18, 2010)

Learn To Fly said:


> Aww! He has lipstick!


that too haha. bit of a girl he is :roll: cant wait to have him brighten up though.... he looks amazing when he does, and when he flares its pure dynamite


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Woah... he's really really cool looking!!!!! Keep us updated!


----------



## Neelie (Feb 18, 2010)

^^^ thx DH. 
he's brightening up a lil now. ill try feed him in a lil while. he's not much settled yet so ill leave him alone some more  cant wait to get good pics of him! oim wondering if he'd fall under rosetail category even... hhmmm


----------



## Alexanderismylife (Jun 14, 2010)

Oh wow! He is gorgous =] Congrats on the new betta! I love his name:lol: lol


----------



## Neelie (Feb 18, 2010)

Alexanderismylife said:


> Oh wow! He is gorgous =] Congrats on the new betta! I love his name:lol: lol


thank you 
haha i thought he has more of a jacob character but im all for team edward :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

He's SO pretty! Hehe. Love his lipstick.


----------



## mysquishy (Mar 12, 2010)

He is beautiful!! Great name too.


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

He's soooo handsome!! I'm very happy for you. I can't wait to see updated pics!!!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Can you take a pic of him flaring? I love his color!!!


----------



## dukie1346 (Mar 22, 2009)

He's really pretty 
Nice name btw. Can't wait to see more pictures of the cutie!


----------



## Neelie (Feb 18, 2010)

thanks folks! hope he likes it here and brightens up soon.



bettalover2033 said:


> Can you take a pic of him flaring?


ill wait another lil while till he feels better. dont want to stress him just yet. he seems to be a lil on the shy timid side lol.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Neelie said:


> thanks folks! hope he likes it here and brightens up soon.
> 
> 
> 
> ill wait another lil while till he feels better. dont want to stress him just yet. he seems to be a lil on the shy timid side lol.


okay ide love to see him flare


----------



## Neelie (Feb 18, 2010)

bettalover2033 said:


> okay ide love to see him flare


you will soon  hope he'll eat in the morning. when he does, ill let him flare again.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Neelie said:


> you will soon  hope he'll eat in the morning. when he does, ill let him flare again.


okay cool!!!!


----------



## Fermin (Apr 18, 2010)

What a gorgeous color! I love his rave lipstick as well!


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Oooh, very handsome! I love bettas with lipstick.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

haha lipstick thats funny


----------



## WillowTree (May 13, 2010)

He is B-E-A-U-T-I-F-U-L!


----------



## Neelie (Feb 18, 2010)

^^^ thanks guys  

he ate this morn and had a bubblenest built! bless him!
strange eating habit he has though; he doesnt eat from the surface like he should. he waits till pellets sink and eats them from bottom... weird!


----------



## Neelie (Feb 18, 2010)

pic time lol. its hard to get him to flare actually! he rarely shows his full fin span... petty... didnt really amange to get his span on a pic...


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Wow, he's gorgeous!!


----------



## Neelie (Feb 18, 2010)

^^^ thanks DQ  he's eating and he built a huge bubblenest already! a real man :-D


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

so where did you say you got him from?


----------



## Neelie (Feb 18, 2010)

^^^ local pet shop that usually gets my bettas  
originally he is from the UK


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Neelie said:


> ^^^ local pet shop that usually gets my bettas
> originally he is from the UK


wow so he has an accent


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

Someone else here had a fish that would only eat pellets from the bottom. Interesting. He's so pretty. I love blue!


----------



## Neelie (Feb 18, 2010)

LOL i love the english accent. He's not an english gentleman though. He seems more like a uk rock star...

he ate from the surface today... think he wasnt use to it thats all.


----------



## Neelie (Feb 18, 2010)

new pics; OMG he's so beautiful ha. im in love with edward cullen!!!


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

I love his color!! It's soooo pretty.


----------



## Neelie (Feb 18, 2010)

^^^ thanks jayy  he is amazing alright!!! 

he just wont flare fully for very long haha. he'll shoot around, pause for a split seond in full flare and stop again haha... he looks like s super delta in the pics but i swear he has like 181 degrees fin span haha.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

OH my gosh! He's amazing!!!!! Ahhh... Just beautiful.


----------



## Neelie (Feb 18, 2010)

^^^ thank DH... i cant stop looking at him!!!! 
and he built the biggest bubblenest i've ever had! 
i must make a vid of him... his butt wiggle is stunning... haha


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

he looks soooo adorable


----------



## Neelie (Feb 18, 2010)

bettalover2033 said:


> he looks soooo adorable


he's SO asking for a kiss :lol:


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Neelie said:


> he's SO asking for a kiss :lol:


haha!! lol!!:lol::lol:


----------



## betta99 (Aug 16, 2010)

his lips are blue haha


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

*gasp* HE IS AMAZING!!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

how is he doing nowadays?


----------



## Owlets (Oct 24, 2009)

Learn To Fly said:


> Aww! He has lipstick!


hahahahahhaha!


----------



## Neelie (Feb 18, 2010)

nochoramet said:


> *gasp* HE IS AMAZING!!


thanks  he's quite a looker!



bettalover2033 said:


> how is he doing nowadays?


he's doing PERFECT! moved into the divided after having done his 10 days quarentine etc... healthy as ahorse so i popped him in ;-) pics soon.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Neelie said:


> he's doing PERFECT! moved into the divided after having done his 10 days quarentine etc... healthy as ahorse so i popped him in ;-) pics soon.


cool i cant wait to see a new post with new pics:-D:-D


----------



## Neelie (Feb 18, 2010)

^^^  ill make pics soon. i've been moving fish around lately to see which works best for all.... which is quite a task LOL


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Cool!!!:-D


----------

